# EverSD for Evercade Firmware 1.3.1 - Now with Retroarch Support!



## KiiWii (Feb 24, 2021)

​EverSD users may have noticed that in recent updates their 1.3.1 Evercade is no longer reading their homebrew development carts.
In order to have the best of both worlds (homebrew and the latest features for Evercade),
you need to patch the system to allow your cart to be seen again and retain the ability to develop for this stunning little device.

1.2.0 Was the last version you could use to run your dev carts without flashing the system,
however, you may want the benefits of the latest updates to increase stability for your game carts and general QOL updated for the handheld.
​*EverSD now supports RetroArch!*





*What is needed:*
EverPatcher
RetroArch assets
Evercade itself
USB Cable




*
Instructions:*
IMPORTANT: Make sure you have installed the drivers that comes with the Evercade firmware updater.
​

Download EverPatcher and run it

Put your Evercade in Flashmode
Turn off your Evercade
Plug the USB cable in your PC and Evercade
Power on the system while holding down the MENU button

Release MENU button when you hear the sound that a device has been attached
Click on "PATCH!"
Wait until it's done (This can take up until a minute)
Download the RetroArch assets from here and extract it in the root of your MicroSD.

Done!
*GDRIVE MIRROR: *https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/14wGbirtvK0o7KrkRi0N9kBZez6X2Tyw6

*NOTE: This does not touch the recovery partition so will NOT brick your device *


----------



## lemoncurdstevey (Feb 25, 2021)

Many thanks for this - So apologies but I am struggling. 

I have the correct patched file ok and verified. I have followed instructions but when going through the upgrade process it says that it has failed. I have Win10 64bit. 

I tried it on a clean Win7 laptop and it failed the same way. 

Basically I think its either: -
1. The data cable I am using between Evercade and PC. Its brand new so not sure...
2. Do I need to use a specific version of the client (aka the program for upgrading the firmware) - Currently I am using 1.8.

Just at a loss - Once again apologies because I bet its something really simple and obvious that I am clearly missing.

Also thanks again for this.

All the best


----------



## illumunatic1981 (Feb 27, 2021)

Hi,i managed to flash it without problems,but now every emulators controll Settings are complete wrong.for example up is start ,l shoulder button moving right and so on.....in the menu the controlls are normal.But i cant find a way to change the button layout.


----------



## KiiWii (Feb 27, 2021)

illumunatic1981 said:


> Hi,i managed to flash it without problems,but now every emulators controll Settings are complete wrong.for example up is start ,l shoulder button moving right and so on.....in the menu the controlls are normal.But i cant find a way to change the button layout.



Just to let people know: this issue was fixed.

Glad you got it sorted


----------



## KiiWii (Feb 27, 2021)

lemoncurdstevey said:


> Basically I think its either: -
> 1. The data cable I am using between Evercade and PC. Its brand new so not sure...
> 2. Do I need to use a specific version of the client (aka the program for upgrading the firmware) - Currently I am using 1.8.



Try another cable, I used the one supplied by Evercade.

Any version of the flasher client should work, as long as it’s not the official one supplied by Evercade. Make sure it’s the rock chip one in the link in the OP. Maybe try the next version down.


----------



## evercadefan (Mar 1, 2021)

Hi, sorry to be a pain, is there any way to downgrade the firmware to 1.2? I've been looking for a mirror of it, but I can't seem to find one.


----------



## dozzy (Mar 2, 2021)

If the Rockchip Batch Tool shows you the error "Check Chip Fail", then please download the latest RKDevTool v2.79 from Rockchip's gihub repository  -->  /rockchip-linux/tools/tree/master/windows/  --> RKDevTool_Release_v2.79.zip
(sorry, as new member I'm not allowed to paste the URL here)

After unzipping - and assuming you can't read Chinese - you should open the config.ini and make sure the Selected Language is set to '2':


Now start the RKDevTool, select tab 'Upgrade Firmware' and click the 'Firmware' button to select the patched FW .img file.

Click 'Upgrade' to start the upgrade process.
Note that you have to use the v4.4 Rockchip drivers.


----------



## KiiWii (Mar 2, 2021)

Updated OP.

Edit: I will upload an English version ready to go when I get a chance.


----------



## KiiWii (Mar 5, 2021)

Updated the first post with a new version, BETA 2, adding ExFAT support for micro SD cards.


----------



## MrZarniwoop (Mar 7, 2021)

Thanks for posting these beta firmware patch releases! I just wanted to note I successfully flashed my Evercade with EverSD with them, but it impacted Atari 7800 games. The display is corrupted and you can't see those games properly, although they do seem to run with a corrupted display.

Re-flashing back to 1.2.0 firmware fixes the issue.

UPDATE: I missed the step of copying the png file the first time. I did that and now Atari 7800 games work fine.


----------



## Harlock (Mar 22, 2021)

Hello, I have tried both versions, the one compatible with xfat and the normal one and in both I have the same problem. The keys are not well configured in the emulators but if in the main menu, you put that you have fixed it but you have to do something to make it work well, I have tried to change the emulators but I still have the same problem. Also, many of the games give me an image error with the colors.


----------



## Valenhir (Apr 3, 2021)

I can’t get past step one. I always get this:

*"Xdelta3: target window checksum mismatch: XD3_Invalid_Input"*

when trying to patch the original firmware.

Is there a way to get the firmware already patched?

Thanks.

EDIT: Don't know exactly what was wrong but I finally managed to patch it. I changed the output file name to one with no spaces but I'm not sure that was it.

Anyway, waiting to have my eversd shipped to check everything works fine.


----------



## Sanmi23 (Apr 6, 2021)

Same error for me:

"Xdelta3: target window checksum mismatch: XD3_Invalid_Input"

I tried without spaces, different names for output file, with a newer version of delta, I tried dowloading the firmware this tutorial and from the official page again and can't patch the firmware.

Any ideas?

Thanks.


----------



## Only_39_999_95 (Apr 6, 2021)

Hi, I have the same issue, "Xdelta3: target window checksum mismatch: XD3_Invalid_Input"..
I'm trying to patch "Evercade_Firmware.img" from the Evercade 1.3.1 updater download.
From a search on this xdelta error, it suggests that the patch doesn't fit the firmware image.
Any help appreciated!
Thanks..


----------



## KiiWii (Apr 6, 2021)

@Sanmi23 @Only_39_999_95 try rename the patch to “patch.xdelta” .. or something with no spaces and not multiple words. 

The original patch has been removed from anon, but the second one is still up with exfat support. Either one you have: rename the xdelta this way and try again.


----------



## KiiWii (Apr 6, 2021)

@Harlock swap in the PNG file. It’s crucial.


----------



## Only_39_999_95 (Apr 6, 2021)

Thanks - I have tried renaming to patch.xdelta but still got the same error.
I am running with the firmware img, xdelta exes, patch etc in C:\EverSD\
Could Evercade have maybe modified the 1.3.1 image in their zip download, so the patch no longer matches?


----------



## Valenhir (Apr 6, 2021)

Is there a problem if I upload somewhere my already patched firmware?

I haven't been able to check if it works because I don't have my eversd yet.

By the way, how long does the seller take to ship these out? I ordered mine a week ago and it hasn't been shipped yet.


----------



## KiiWii (Apr 6, 2021)

Valenhir said:


> Is there a problem if I upload somewhere my already patched firmware?
> 
> I haven't been able to check if it works because I don't have my eversd yet.
> 
> By the way, how long does the seller take to ship these out? I ordered mine a week ago and it hasn't been shipped yet.


We cannot share that here. 

Patches = ok.
Link to official firmware = ok.
Modified firmware = not ok to share here.


----------



## Excalibur007 (Apr 6, 2021)

I have tried this many times.

I patched the firmware without issue.
I uninstalled the newer rockchip drivers and installed version 4.4.
I'm using version 2.79 of the RKDevTool.

I connect my Evercade to my PC with the included usb cable (I've tried other known good ones as well, btw).
I power up my Evercade into flash mode.
RKDevTool says it found the loader device.
I load the patched firmware in RKDevTool.
I click "Upgrade" and it says "Test Device Start" but doesn't make any progress.  After a few seconds it says "Test Device Fail".
I've even tried from each of my pc's usb ports for good measure.  I know the physical connections are good anyway, since I previously upgraded with the official 1.3 firmware tool.
What could be wrong?

P.S.
Does anyone have the 1.2 firmware to upload?


----------



## Valenhir (Apr 6, 2021)

KiiWii said:


> We cannot share that here.
> 
> Patches = ok.
> Link to official firmware = ok.
> Modified firmware = not ok to share here.


Got it.

The developer should come up with an easier way to make his product work.


----------



## KiiWii (Apr 6, 2021)

Valenhir said:


> Got it.
> 
> The developer should come up with an easier way to make his product work.


What do you mean? It’s easy 

Just patch and install. 

If you think about it, it is Evercade who is (naturally) protecting their device from potential issues, however this simple method allows for so much more. 

The ability to homebrew on any system you own is always so tantalising.


----------



## Valenhir (Apr 6, 2021)

I don't think it's that easy with so many people -myself included- having issues.

I'm very thankful for all you hard work but I get the feeling the developer isn't doing much to improve his own product. 

Evercade is of course protecting their device, but the Eversd dev is not doing the same with his if he relies on the scene to do his job.


----------



## Excalibur007 (Apr 7, 2021)

I finally got it to work, but unfortunately, don't have any info that would help anyone else.

I tried with a different computer.  I started with re-downloading everything from the 1st post to the other computer (except the patch without exFAT support since it has been removed from anonfiles... re-up please?).  No matter what I did, the other computer would NOT patch the firmware using the BETA2 with exFAT.  I was getting the same error as others here "Xdelta3: target window checksum mismatch: XD3_Invalid_Input".   I tried naming the files involved to names with 8 characters or less, with no spaces or special characters of any kind.

Finally, I gave up on that and copied over the already patched firmware from this computer.   I tried on this computer as well and it would patch with the BETA patch, but not the BETA2.

Back on the other computer, I chose not to install any drivers yet and see how whatever drivers were already installed would perform (I had drivers installed from a few years ago when I was customizing my Atari and Genesis Flashbacks (2017 models) but I don't know what version of drivers).
I connected the Evercade in flash mode and it was detected.  I started the Upgrade and it immediately started making progress and finished a few moments later.

So, one computer would not patch the firmware and the other would not flash the firmware, but between the 2 of them, I got my Evercade working with the EverSD.


----------



## Valenhir (Apr 7, 2021)

Yeah, that doesn't sound too easy. XD


----------



## DoctorEvil8 (Apr 8, 2021)

Silly question, but will flashing this firmware put any of my save states at risk?  Or are those only stored on the cartridges and have nothing to do with console firmware?


----------



## ChickenStrips (Apr 9, 2021)

Ive tried this method and I think I have bricked my device. 
It's a BIG risk and I may have just wasted 80 quid on a unit plus 20 quid for this Eversd only for it to be unusable. Sad times.
Cheaper to buy the official cartridges. At least we get support for it.


----------



## ChickenStrips (Apr 9, 2021)

Valenhir said:


> Got it.
> 
> The developer should come up with an easier way to make his product work.



Absolutely. Don't like this botching just to get my EverSD to work. I'll stick to PC emulation instead, at least I'm not wasting my money then.


----------



## KiiWii (Apr 9, 2021)

DoctorEvil8 said:


> Silly question, but will flashing this firmware put any of my save states at risk?  Or are those only stored on the cartridges and have nothing to do with console firmware?


They’re on the carts.


----------



## KiiWii (Apr 9, 2021)

ChickenStrips said:


> Ive tried this method and I think I have bricked my device.
> It's a BIG risk and I may have just wasted 80 quid on a unit plus 20 quid for this Eversd only for it to be unusable. Sad times.
> Cheaper to buy the official cartridges. At least we get support for it.


Hmm I had no issues with this. Have you tried reflash the official firmware to it in recovery mode? (Hold menu button when turning the unit on).


----------



## KiiWii (Apr 9, 2021)

@Excalibur007 i just used one Windows 10 64 but laptop. IDK if windows latest update has nerfed something but people are complaining about the latest windows update in general. 

My laptop last updated last year, so I haven’t run into these issues.


----------



## Valenhir (Apr 9, 2021)

ChickenStrips said:


> Ive tried this method and I think I have bricked my device.
> It's a BIG risk and I may have just wasted 80 quid on a unit plus 20 quid for this Eversd only for it to be unusable. Sad times.
> Cheaper to buy the official cartridges. At least we get support for it.


The Eversd is way more expensive than 20 quid.


----------



## Excalibur007 (Apr 11, 2021)

KiiWii said:


> @Excalibur007 i just used one Windows 10 64 but laptop. IDK if windows latest update has nerfed something but people are complaining about the latest windows update in general.



I didn't really think of it being a Windows issue, but maybe.  This one is Windows 8.1.  The one that worked without issue was Windows 7.  But it was likely just driver flakiness.

BTW, I found a version 1.20 of the firmware.  I haven't installed it, but if anyone else wants to downgrade, there's actually a review of the Evercade on this site that has a link to the older firmware at the bottom.




ChickenStrips said:


> Ive tried this method and I think I have bricked my device...


What recovery methods have you tried so far?



ChickenStrips said:


> Cheaper to buy the official cartridges. At least we get support for it.


I've bought all the carts so far and love them.  My favorites are the 2 Atari Lynx carts and they are what I spend most of my time playing on the Evercade.  The reason I bought an EverSD was to be able to play the rest of the Lynx games that haven't been put on carts.


----------



## Only_39_999_95 (Apr 11, 2021)

Excalibur007 said:


> BTW, I found a version 1.20 of the firmware.  I haven't installed it, but if anyone else wants to downgrade, there's actually a review of the Evercade on this site that has a link to the older firmware at the bottom.



Please could you link to that review, to check I'm looking in the right place? The review page I looked at doesn't seem to have a link to 1.20 f/w (or I'm missing it!)

Or is it possible for someone to upload official 1.20 here?

I've tried to patch with beta2 on several PCs now and all gave the invalid input error. They are all running windows 10.


----------



## Valenhir (Apr 11, 2021)

Only_39_999_95 said:


> Please could you link to that review, to check I'm looking in the right place? The review page I looked at doesn't seem to have a link to 1.20 f/w (or I'm missing it!)
> 
> Or is it possible for someone to upload official 1.20 here?


There you have it:

<snip>


----------



## Only_39_999_95 (Apr 11, 2021)

@Valenhir 
Thank you!


----------



## Valenhir (Apr 13, 2021)

I'm now stuck at the firmware flashing part. I've tried every rockchip driver version available and all I get is the "test failed" warning. This on windows 7 and windows 10. Man, what a nightmare.

And by the way, after receiving the actual cartridge today, what a piece of crap it is. It's poorly 3D printed and it doesn't even fit properly. It's a chore to slide it in and especially to take it out.

This thing doesn't cost 45 euros and IMO the guy who reviewed this product on the site was overly enthusiastic.


----------



## Excalibur007 (Apr 14, 2021)

I like the EverSD, but my biggest gripe is the lack of any menu system.  You HAVE to put png images on the SD card to go with your games or else you get a blank screen and have to guess what you're choosing.  I do NOT like the way the Everloader software formats the images either (majorly rounding off the corners), so I've been doing them myself.  I made a theme that I think is nice and clean (similar to the official carts) and have been slowly compiling everything for the Atari Lynx.  I finally got finished with the "handheld" versions of the images and realized I need to do it all over again for the HD TV images.   
I'll share my pack when I finish (without roms), but it won't be today... or tomorrow.  It'll take some time.


----------



## wembley9 (Apr 15, 2021)

Good afternoon, I have tried on 4 different computers and always the same error
"Xdelta3: target window checksum mismatch: XD3_Invalid_Input". I have combined the names and other solutions that are given in the forum and it doesn't matter. If someone could pass me the firmware already patched by private or the beta without exfat support to test if this works I would appreciate it.
I'm going crazy.


----------



## ColonelZechs (Apr 18, 2021)

"Firmware patch xDelta" is a dead link, can we please have it removed?

"Firmware patch xDelta with exFat support" is a pile of spamware/malware, including SAntivirus Realtime Protection (high on the malware list & doesn't uninstall when you ask Windows to do so...), and worse yet, no IMG file at the end of all those hoops for me.

Can someone please post a link with the valid IMG file & no spamware?

FYI, if you accidently clicked "yes" to installing some of the garbage in that xDelta patch, then Google for "Malewarebytes", it's a highly rated AntiMalware program, and will chuck the xDelta spamware from your pc.


----------



## KiiWii (Apr 18, 2021)

ColonelZechs said:


> "Firmware patch xDelta" is a dead link, can we please have it removed?


I’ll re upload it soon. 


> "Firmware patch xDelta with exFat support" is a pile of spamware/malware, including SAntivirus Realtime Protection (high on the malware list & doesn't uninstall when you ask Windows to do so...), and worse yet, no IMG file at the end of all those hoops for me.
> 
> Can someone please post a link with the valid IMG file & no spamware?
> 
> FYI, if you accidently clicked "yes" to installing some of the garbage in that xDelta patch, then Google for "Malewarebytes", it's a highly rated AntiMalware program, and will chuck the xDelta spamware from your pc.



What garbage? The xdelta is just a little patch file, that is only applied to the image file you specify, there is no virus or spam/malware. I’ve used it it’s fine.

We cannot host or share FIRMWARE or modified FIRMWARE on this site, it is against TOS.


----------



## Valenhir (Apr 18, 2021)

KiiWii said:


> We cannot share that here.
> 
> Patches = ok.
> *Link to official firmware = ok.*
> Modified firmware = not ok to share here.





KiiWii said:


> *We cannot host or share FIRMWARE* or modified FIRMWARE on this site, it is against TOS.



So, which one is it?

Because the OFFICIAL firmware I linked comes from this OFFICIAL thread:

https://gbatemp.net/review/eversd.1544/







And, absurdly, it's the second time you guys remove it for no reason.


----------



## KiiWii (Apr 18, 2021)

Valenhir said:


> So, which one is it?
> 
> Because the OFFICIAL firmware I linked comes from this OFFICIAL thread:
> 
> ...


Agreed it’s absurd, but I believe that we can only link to their officially hosted links AKA the latest firmware and not a mirror. I will remove that link, I thought I had removed it already. Apologies.


----------



## ColonelZechs (Apr 18, 2021)

You mentioned this:

> What garbage? The xdelta is just a little patch file, that is only applied to the image file you specify, there is no virus or spam/malware. I’ve used it it’s fine.

But I cannot find the patch file at the link specified, just a piece of software that asks to install a pile of garbage software. Can you make a link with the actual patch. I'm expecting no executable or msi asking me to install software at whatever link is shared, just a simple IMG file that runs nothing on its own without the other links shared prior.


----------



## KiiWii (Apr 18, 2021)

@ColonelZechs thats weird, I just clicked the link, downloaded the zip, extracted it to check and the link works fine here:


On PC the exe (UI) works fine to patch the file. No garbage, no ads or garbage.

edit:

I will re-examine these links and fix the front page shortly. Considering how many people are having such a variety of issues there may be something afoot. I’ll sort it out soon.


----------



## DoctorEvil8 (Apr 20, 2021)

ColonelZechs said:


> Can someone please post a link with the valid IMG file & no spamware?



The IMG is in the official Evercade 1.3.1 firmware.  Download from the official Evercade site.

When extracted, it's in the folder "2 EVERCADE UPGRADE TOOL" with the name "Evercade_Firmware.img".


----------



## DoctorEvil8 (Apr 20, 2021)

KiiWii said:


> What garbage? The xdelta is just a little patch file, that is only applied to the image file you specify, there is no virus or spam/malware. I’ve used it it’s fine.



The link goes to a shady download place.  It took me a few tries before I could get the real file.  It did not give me a warm and fuzzy feeling.


----------



## KiiWii (Apr 20, 2021)

DoctorEvil8 said:


> The link goes to a shady download place.  It took me a few tries before I could get the real file.  It did not give me a warm and fuzzy feeling.


Thanks. I’ll rehost them in a better place.


----------



## Hekel (Apr 23, 2021)

Wow... the support of the everSD completly sucks.. by the way its vers dangerous to flash this kind of custom firmware... i havent test this out but patching an old beta firmware to get the everSD run is just stupid and lacks of support from official and inofficial side..


----------



## KiiWii (Apr 25, 2021)

Frontpage updated with BETA 3 ExFat Zip, which fixes the issue with 1.3.1 official firmware not patching in xDelta. 

Check those MD5's.


----------



## HtheB (Apr 26, 2021)

Hekel said:


> Wow... the support of the everSD completly sucks.. by the way its vers dangerous to flash this kind of custom firmware... i havent test this out but patching an old beta firmware to get the everSD run is just stupid and lacks of support from official and inofficial side..


@Hekel You're working for Evercade... It's already been proven before.
It's not dangerous to flash the firmware, it's literally the same as flashing the official firmware.
Old firmware? Evercade is currently on 1.3.1 and the patch that is available on the frontpage, is also 1.3.1.


So, please keep your fanboyism for yourself and don't spread bs false information...

@KiiWii Thanks for the update, tested and confirmed it working!


----------



## DoctorEvil8 (Apr 28, 2021)

KiiWii said:


> Frontpage updated with BETA 3 ExFat Zip, which fixes the issue with 1.3.1 official firmware not patching in xDelta.
> 
> Check those MD5's.







Oddly, the BETA 3 won't patch for me.  The BETA 2 is fine.  Lol.

I couldn't get the firmware to upgrade without removing  USB download gadget directly from the Device Manager.





Evercade needs to be plugged in, hold menu, turned on then the USB download gadget appears in Device Manager.  Remove it and uninstall driver from there, then the older drivers will work for the firmware.  I couldn't get it any other way.


----------



## KiiWii (Apr 28, 2021)

@DoctorEvil8 there are two versions of 1.3.1, redownload it from the official Evercade site and use that updated one for the B3 patch.

Edit: btw, never seen that in device manager before


----------



## DoctorEvil8 (Apr 28, 2021)

KiiWii said:


> @DoctorEvil8 there are two versions of 1.3.1, redownload it from the official Evercade site and use that updated one for the B3 patch.
> 
> Edit: btw, never seen that in device manager before



I only see that driver when using the new installer from Evercade.  But I have to be properly connected to see it.

I'll try redownloading 1.3.1.  My copy was probably from day one of release.  lol

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



KiiWii said:


> @DoctorEvil8 there are two versions of 1.3.1, redownload it from the official Evercade site and use that updated one for the B3 patch.
> 
> Edit: btw, never seen that in device manager before



Okay, I re-downloaded the firmware.  It's definitely a different size.





Now neither BETA 2 nor BETA 3 can patch it.   

At least for me, I have a working BETA 2 with my original 1.3.1 Firmware.  Not sure what the differences are in the different 1.3.1 firmwares.  Most companies would at least change the version, even if it's a small change.


----------



## KiiWii (Apr 28, 2021)

@DoctorEvil8 ok the reason it’s not working is the firmware has been update yet again…. Cat and mouse.

EDIT: Front page updated again with BETA 4.


----------



## Only_39_999_95 (May 1, 2021)

@KiiWii
Hi, I've just seen these updates.. but they have updated again - any chance you could please create a beta5?
(Evercade's current 1.3.1 zip md5 looks to be ff7eae3431985ec80ba7225731d9cdee)

Thanks for the help you've provided in getting this going on 1.3.1..


----------



## NeoTechni (May 1, 2021)

I'm getting an MD5 of  FF7EAE3431985EC80BA7225731D9CDEE for Evercade_Updater_1.3.1.zip directly from their site


----------



## KiiWii (May 1, 2021)

NeoTechni said:


> I'm getting an MD5 of  FF7EAE3431985EC80BA7225731D9CDEE for Evercade_Updater_1.3.1.zip directly from their site





Only_39_999_95 said:


> @KiiWii
> Hi, I've just seen these updates.. but they have updated again - any chance you could please create a beta5?
> (Evercade's current 1.3.1 zip md5 looks to be ff7eae3431985ec80ba7225731d9cdee)
> 
> Thanks for the help you've provided in getting this going on 1.3.1..



Front page updated.


----------



## Vaamo (May 4, 2021)

KiiWii said:


> Front page updated.


Looks like it's changed again.  What exactly is changing?  I've had a quick look and it looks like it's just the way the image is packaged.


----------



## KiiWii (May 4, 2021)

Vaamo said:


> Looks like it's changed again.  What exactly is changing?  I've had a quick look and it looks like it's just the way the image is packaged.


The IMG MD5 is different, so Evercade ninjas appear to be silently updating the file every so often to prevent it being patchable. I’ll post when there’s an updated patch available.


----------



## KiiWii (May 4, 2021)

@Vaamo you tried the beta 6 patch on the gdrive link?


----------



## Vaamo (May 4, 2021)

KiiWii said:


> @Vaamo you tried the beta 6 patch on the gdrive link?



I did.  It didn't work unfortunately.

New zip md5 is: b71fe81e5c2716ade7e832334287a1bb
Firmware itself is: ca6fe66d259ebfc72c1e75bc455655bf


----------



## KiiWii (May 4, 2021)

Vaamo said:


> I did.  It didn't work unfortunately.
> 
> New zip md5 is: b71fe81e5c2716ade7e832334287a1bb
> Firmware itself is: ca6fe66d259ebfc72c1e75bc455655bf


Thanks for confirmation


----------



## Valenhir (May 4, 2021)

And all this time the eversd dev himself hasn't lift a finger to support his product. Nothing. Zero.


----------



## Styl0r (May 18, 2021)

Hi there,
Beta7 isn't working today. The Patcher says "source file too short". Or am I doing something wrong?


----------



## KiiWii (May 22, 2021)

OP updated with new Everpatch method.


----------



## Vaamo (May 24, 2021)

KiiWii said:


> OP updated with new Everpatch method.


This new process looks promising but unfortunately running it on the current firmware.img results in a 171KB file for me.


----------



## KiiWii (May 24, 2021)

Vaamo said:


> This new process looks promising but unfortunately running it on the current firmware.img results in a 171KB file for me.


Did you use 1.1 or the old 1.0?


----------



## Vaamo (May 24, 2021)

KiiWii said:


> Did you use 1.1 or the old 1.0?


I used 1.2.  1.1 stalls on 19%.  1.0 isn't in the GDrive.


----------



## KiiWii (May 24, 2021)

Vaamo said:


> I used 1.2.  1.1 stalls on 19%.  1.0 isn't in the GDrive.


It is being worked on..


----------



## doig (Jun 2, 2021)

I see that the everpatcher got removed from the OP... Is there anywhere else to get it from?


----------



## Valenhir (Jun 2, 2021)

Does that everpatcher come from the dev? Moreso, is KiiWii the dev himself?

Because I know for a fact the dev reads this thread.


----------



## KiiWii (Jun 2, 2021)

Valenhir said:


> Does that everpatcher come from the dev? Moreso, is KiiWii the dev himself?
> 
> Because I know for a fact the dev reads this thread.


I’m not the developer of any of these things. I know there are new things coming soon that are completely legal to distribute. I will update the thread as I find it out.


----------



## esmith13 (Jun 3, 2021)

Following this thread in case downloads ever become available again... Missed the window of opportunity I guess...

Edit: EverSD dev posted a youtube vid on his channel today showing 1.3.1 compatibility. Checked the EverSD site download section and in addition to other files, there is a link back to this thread for EverPatcher which is still not available to download...


----------



## KiiWii (Jun 3, 2021)

Front page updated with Retroarch support!

Should be completely legal and a lot simpler to use.


----------



## esmith13 (Jun 3, 2021)

KiiWii said:


> Front page updated with Retroarch support!
> 
> Should be completely legal and a lot simpler to use.



Thanks,
My Evercade was already updated to v1.3.1 earlier this week. When I follow the process, EverPatcher 2.0 says:  "Error! Could not add packfile line Try Again?"
I know I'm hooking up the evercade correctly since the official FW updater sees the Evercade and offers to update it (even tho it's already 1.3.1).
Any ideas?

*EDIT:* EverPatcher v2.1 fixed my issue. Thanks!


----------



## esmith13 (Jun 3, 2021)

_Additional note for anyone using the new Retroarch SD pack from the GDrive link:_
_If you want the proper core names to show in Retroarch instead of the raw filenames as seen in the youtube video for this release, you just have to correct a small error in the retroarch.cfg file on the sd card:_
_file to edit:_
_SD Card *->* retroarch *->* config *->* *retroarch.cfg*_
_change line number 2724 from:_
_libretro_info_path = "~/sdcard/retroarch/*cores*"_
_to_
_libretro_info_path = "~/sdcard/retroarch/*info*"
_
*EDIT:* The above issue has been fixed by the maintainers of the files.
*
*


----------



## Valenhir (Jun 4, 2021)

At last some support for this thing!

Where do we put the games?



esmith13 said:


> Additional note for anyone using the new Retroarch SD pack from the GDrive link:
> If you want the proper core names to show in Retroarch instead of the raw filenames as seen in the youtube video for this release, you just have to correct a small error in the retroarch.cfg file on the sd card:
> file to edit:
> SD Card *->* retroarch *->* config *->* *retroarch.cfg*
> ...


It was already like that (info, not cores) on mine.


----------



## esmith13 (Jun 4, 2021)

Valenhir said:


> At last some support for this thing!
> 
> Where do we put the games?
> 
> ...


The files on the GDriver were apparently updated. EverPatcher is a newer version too.

With this setup it's straight retroarch. Make yourself one or more roms folders and fill'er up!
Then either load them manually or import them to playlists.
While you can populate the evercade menu the old way, you can't seem to launch anything from there besides retroarch since the launch script is hard coded to do just that no matter what entry you click on.


----------



## Valenhir (Jun 4, 2021)

esmith13 said:


> The files on the GDriver were apparently updated. EverPatcher is a newer version too.
> 
> With this setup it's straight retroarch. Make yourself one or more roms folders and fill'er up!
> Then either load them manually or import them to playlists.
> While you can populate the evercade menu the old way, you can't seem to launch anything from there besides retroarch since the launch script is hard coded to do just that no matter what entry you click on.


Thanks. One more thing, if I had already patched my evercade to 1.3.1 with the previous method, do I need to use the everpatcher?


----------



## HtheB (Jun 4, 2021)

Valenhir said:


> Thanks. One more thing, if I had already patched my evercade to 1.3.1 with the previous method, do I need to use the everpatcher?


To have the ability to use retroarch, yes. Otherwise it's not necessarily needed.


----------



## esmith13 (Jun 4, 2021)

HtheB said:


> To have the ability to use retroarch, yes. Otherwise it's not necessarily needed.


Are you able to share if there are any user-facing differences between everpatcher 2.2 and 2.1?
I know 2.0->2.1 corrected an issue with successfully patching the system, but does 2.2 do anything that would make someone who used any prior patcher version want to re-patch with 2.2?


----------



## Valenhir (Jun 4, 2021)

If you apply the everpatch to use retroarch, can you still use your sd with the  games patched with the previous method?


----------



## Only_39_999_95 (Jun 4, 2021)

Silly question - to get from 1.2.0, would I do the official v1.3.1 upgrade first - then the everpatcher v2.2 process?
(Also wondering if can do this and just keep using my existing sd card of files + pngs, per Valenhir's question?)


----------



## HtheB (Jun 4, 2021)

esmith13 said:


> Are you able to share if there are any user-facing differences between everpatcher 2.2 and 2.1?
> I know 2.0->2.1 corrected an issue with successfully patching the system, but does 2.2 do anything that would make someone who used any prior patcher version want to re-patch with 2.2?


Probably some small corrections I guess



Valenhir said:


> If you apply the everpatch to use retroarch, can you still use your sd with the  games patched with the previous method?


Yes, it works for me



Only_39_999_95 said:


> Silly question - to get from 1.2.0, would I do the official v1.3.1 upgrade first - then the everpatcher v2.2 process?
> (Also wondering if can do this and just keep using my existing sd card of files + pngs, per Valenhir's question?)


You don't need to upgrade to 1.3.1 to patch the firmware


----------



## Only_39_999_95 (Jun 5, 2021)

I upgraded to v1.3.1 and patched... Got EverSD boot, and menu works with the old style SD setup (12 emulators + games dirs with launch.sh)

But when I run games, the colours and button mapping are all wrong.

Do I need to use RetroArch if I upgraded to v1.3.1?
Or is there a new legal_support.png I need?


----------



## Valenhir (Jun 5, 2021)

I've installed retroarch but there are no cores. Are we supposed to download them?


----------



## FreePlayFlorida (Jun 6, 2021)

Valenhir said:


> I've installed retroarch but there are no cores. Are we supposed to download them?


I got the same thing, can i copy cores from another device (switch) to this?#


----------



## HtheB (Jun 6, 2021)

Only_39_999_95 said:


> I upgraded to v1.3.1 and patched... Got EverSD boot, and menu works with the old style SD setup (12 emulators + games dirs with launch.sh)
> 
> But when I run games, the colours and button mapping are all wrong.
> 
> ...


From my experience, if you're on 1.3.1 and still want to use the old method of loading games, delete the legal_support.png file inside the game directory.
If it doesn't work, test out another cartridge first to see if it works, and try EverSD again.
It worked for me.



Valenhir said:


> I've installed retroarch but there are no cores. Are we supposed to download them?





FreePlayFlorida said:


> I got the same thing, can i copy cores from another device (switch) to this?#



You can get the cores from http://buildbot.libretro.com/nightly/linux/armv7-neon-hf/latest/ and extract it in the retroarch/cores directory


----------



## Valenhir (Jun 6, 2021)

Is there a reason to not include the cores?


----------



## Only_39_999_95 (Jun 6, 2021)

Thanks @HtheB I got it working with an old png from an earlier patch download.

Only issue I have now, is mame2003 ran great on 1.2.0, but runs super slow on 1.3.1 (1 frame every 5s maybe?!).. once mame launches the whole evercade slows down (system menu takes ages to open). Other systems look ok.

I will give retroarch a try but hoped that avoid that as have all my games set up with old method


----------



## Valenhir (Jun 6, 2021)

The best thing about the retroarch option is not having the bilinear filtering that made all the games look blurry. But I miss the UI from the older method. It made it look like an official cartridge (if you put the wok).

One thing I don't like at all is having the eversd loading screen even when running official cartridges. Is there a way to remove it?


----------



## esmith13 (Jun 7, 2021)

Valenhir said:


> The best thing about the retroarch option is not having the bilinear filtering that made all the games look blurry. But I miss the UI from the older method. It made it look like an official cartridge (if you put the wok).



Not that I have bothered to try this myself, but have you ever thought to try making a custom retroarch.cfg file containing only *video_smooth = "false"* and using that with the old SD card setup? You would make a file and name it whatever you want using .cfg as the extension (for example customsettings.cfg) and only put in it that one option for bilinear filtering and drop it on the sd card root. Then edit "launch.sh" to use the *--appendconfig /sdcard/customsettings.cfg* command in the middle of the existing command, placing it after *"$2"* and before *-L* 

Theoretically that should work. The command appends additional settings to the existing "retroarch.cfg" file in use. Assuming the built-in retroarch accepts all standard command line options you should be good to go. At the very least you can't damage anything trying it. If it doesn't work at all just remove the appendconfig part you added to launch.sh and you'll be back the way it was.
Don't have my Evercade with me at work or i'd try it myself for you...


----------



## Valenhir (Jun 7, 2021)

esmith13 said:


> Not that I have bothered to try this myself, but have you ever thought to try making a custom retroarch.cfg file containing only *video_smooth = "false"* and using that with the old SD card setup? You would make a file and name it whatever you want using .cfg as the extension (for example customsettings.cfg) and only put in it that one option for bilinear filtering and drop it on the sd card root. Then edit "launch.sh" to use the *--appendconfig /sdcard/customsettings.cfg* command in the middle of the existing command, placing it after *"$2"* and before *-L*
> 
> Theoretically that should work. The command appends additional settings to the existing "retroarch.cfg" file in use. Assuming the built-in retroarch accepts all standard command line options you should be good to go. At the very least you can't damage anything trying it. If it doesn't work at all just remove the appendconfig part you added to launch.sh and you'll be back the way it was.
> Don't have my Evercade with me at work or i'd try it myself for you...


It would be great if that worked. I'll maybe give it a try tonight. Thanks!


----------



## Valenhir (Jun 7, 2021)

I find it odd that games seem to perform better with the older method than on full retroarch. Specifically, Snes games with FX chip like Yoshi's Island struggle on retroarch -no matter the core- whereas on the previous method they run smooth. Same goes for a bunch of GBA games I've tried. So, compatibility is definitely way better with retroarch but performance-wise I'd stick to my older sd.


----------



## esmith13 (Jun 7, 2021)

Valenhir said:


> I find it odd that games seem to perform better with the older method than on full retroarch. Specifically, Snes games with FX chip like Yoshi's Island struggle on retroarch -no matter the core- whereas on the previous method they run smooth. Same goes for a bunch of GBA games I've tried. So, compatibility is definitely way better with retroarch but performance-wise I'd stick to my older sd.


Well, I see two possibilities which you could test yourself.
Considering all three scenarios use libretro cores (stock, old EverSD method & new EverSD method) I would assume the issue is one of two things. Either the cores supplied in the old method were lighter weight and/or better tuned to the hardware constraints or the use of the retroarch GUI wastes additional processor power and/or RAM that is avoided by launching games directly from the command line in the stock retroarch which likely has the GUI assets removed or disabled.

Best way to test is to try two scenarios.
*1)* Old SD card setup but replace "*0.so*", "*1.so*"... "*12.so*" in the emulator folder on the SD with the same cores from the new method (renamed to the old method names of course) and see if it's still slow (meaning cores are the issue) or runs better (meaning full retroarch executable in new SD method eats CPU or RAM)
*2)* New SD method and only add to the *retroarch/cores* folder the cores from the old SD method ("*0.so*", "*21.so*"... "*12.so*") and then running the retroarch GUI and using those older cores to see if you get back the former performance levels.

This is not an exacting test since the retroarch.cfg options could also change the results, but since the stock retroarch config can't really be edited (perhaps appended to - based on my earlier post) I think it's a good start.


EDIT: It's possible I may have some time tomorrow to test these scenarios myself if you want the help but I would need at least one core and ROM recommendation to use for testing with that clearly shows performance differences - preferably without having to play the game for more that a minute or two to notice it.


----------



## Valenhir (Jun 7, 2021)

I'd suggest Snes Yoshi's Island. I've tried it with both snes9xcurrent and snes9x2010 cores and it runs slow. You can see it from the menu screen and the opening animation. On my older sd card it runs perfect.

Btw, do you know if it's possible to remove the eversd loading screen? I don't mind watching it when using the eversd but it annoys me to have it on the official cartridges too.


----------



## esmith13 (Jun 7, 2021)

Valenhir said:


> I'd suggest Snes Yoshi's Island. I've tried it with both snes9xcurrent and snes9x2010 cores and it runs slow. You can see it from the menu screen and the opening animation. On my older sd card it runs perfect.
> 
> Btw, do you know if it's possible to remove the eversd loading screen? I don't mind watching it when using the eversd but it annoys me to have it on the official cartridges too.


"EverSD" video appears to be a replacement for the Evercade boot video. I have to assume EverPatcher overwrote the original video (or renamed it to disable it) and replaced it with their own "boot logo".
Doubt there is anything anyone can do about it without having access to the ability to rebuild everpatcher without it - short of flashing back to factory FW of course...

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

So it appears the core(s) included with the "old" EverSD card files were different. I added the SNES emulator from the old setup to the new retroarch setup and it fixed snes performance to 95-98% of what it was on the old setup (when choosing that old/custom core, of course).

The new setup calls for the arm neon cores while the old ones (only investigated SNES so far) appear to be custom built cores that are likely optomized for old/slow/weak systems on the same architecture. The embedded name of the snes core from the old setup (filename is "4.so") is "Supa Nobueno Enjoyment Fausten" which I'm guessing is based on the mednafen-faust snes core, which in turn is based on a very old bsnes build.

Going to test out the idea of appending configs on the old setup now. If that works out well, an ideal setup may be the new patch so you can run on FW 1.3.1 but using the "OLD" folder structure and old retroarch app & cores with an appended configuration to change settings you don't like in the stock config (like bilinear filtering).


----------



## esmith13 (Jun 8, 2021)

OK, so bottom line - you can't append configs to the "stock" retroarch. It must have been compiled without that command. Also can use the command to force displaying the GUI so I could save a copy of the original config to the cart.

That said, I have been successful at using the "new" retroarch 1.9.0 supplied with the new patch for FW 1.3.1 and getting what appears to be identical performance to the stock setup (using Yoshi's Island for testing). I was even able to do this using the stock UI to choose the game you launch instead of the retroarch GUI.
That said, you loose the stock in game menu and must use the retroarch GUI or hotkeys to save/load states and quit back to the stock game menu.

I have currently got my EverSD setup as follows:

Boot to stock UI for game selection (I removed the entry for retroarch GUI so you only see the games w/ art)
Choose game and it launches directly to the game (using the new retroarch with stock libretro cores and my custom retroarch.cfg)
You can enter retroarch GUI with a hotkey OR just use hotkeys to save/load state, change state slot & quit back to stock UI to pick another game.
If you want to use roms from a system Evercade doesn't natively support, you would need to either load a supported game first and switch via retroarch GUI (dumb way) or sacrifice mame swap that core (0.so) for another one - but that other core must support loading it's roms from zip files.

I think there may be a better way to handle this but I need to find time to play with it more...
Also, in addition to using the stock core to fix SuperFX, you need to enable threaded video in retroarch's settings or you only get 75% of the way there compared to stock evercade performance.


----------



## Valenhir (Jun 8, 2021)

Could you share your setup? I think that should be the default considering how poorly some systems run with the setup provided by the dev.


----------



## esmith13 (Jun 8, 2021)

Valenhir said:


> Could you share your setup? I think that should be the default considering how poorly some systems run with the setup provided by the dev.


I don't feel it is right (or would be allowed) for me to share/reshare others' work, so what you can find attached are the files I created myself to use in conjunction with the old and new EverSD files.

*Here is what you need to do assuming you start from a freshly formatted SD card:*

Download either the attached zip (contains the two files I made - retroarch.cfg & launch.sh) -OR- if you aren't comfortable grabbing zips from strangers, download the retroarch.txt & launch.txt attached instead, inspect them for safety and then rename them to retroarch.cfg & launch.sh respectively. Place them both on the SD card.
Get the "old EverSD files" from a previous SD card or re-download from their site (download emulators for FW 1.2.0) and copy the "game" & "emulator" folders to the root of your SD card. (DON'T use the launch.sh included in the download or your old SD card!)
Get the "new EverSD files" from this thread's first post and copy ONLY the "retroarch" folder from it to the root of your SD card. You do NOT need to add any cores to the retroarch folder unless you are experimenting yourself beyond the older/better running emulators.
Move the retroarch.cfg from the root of the SD card to the "retroarch/config" folder, overwriting the file that came with the new EverSD files

Now add your roms to the "game" folder and use either everloader to build your art files or do it yourself - just like you needed to with the old setup on FW 1.2.0.
I'm going to try to figure out a better way than EverLoader for my own purposes that will involve using skraperUI and a windows batch file to automate the process of bulk-adding art but I am no programmer or even script writer so if anyone has skills there to help me or do it themselves that would be great.

*Oh, almost forgot - here are the hotkeys I have configured in the retroarch.cfg I provided:*

Open Retroarch GUI (auto pauses content):  SELECT + START
Quit Retroarch back to stock game select menu:   Hold MENU + START
Show/Hide FPS:   Hold MENU + SELECT
Save State:   Hold MENU + R
Load State:   Hold MENU + L
Save State Slot +1:   Hold MENU + DPAD-UP
Save State Slot -1:   Hold MENU + DPAD-DOWN

*Also of note in the retroarch.cfg I provided: *

Bilinear Filtering was turned OFF.
Control inputs were globally remapped to match a SNES controller as retroarch expects. This allows all games using old emulators to play "as expected" without needing to customize the controls yourself. This also means that in retroarch the "B" button is accept/confirm and the "A" button is cancel. (this can be changed in retroarch under Input-> Menu Controls without screwing up game inputs if you need the "A" button to be accept to match the Evercade stock GUI.
Threaded Video was turned ON. IMHO this is REQUIRED on low-end systems and was needed in conjunction with the old cores to get "stock-like" performance.


----------



## Valenhir (Jun 8, 2021)

Awesome job @esmith13


----------



## esmith13 (Jun 8, 2021)

does anyone know if there is a way to get a console view of what's happening on the evercade?
I'm trying to work on a more complex launch.sh file and I need to see why it's not working.


----------



## esmith13 (Jun 30, 2021)

OK...

So let's say that I found a way to launch any rom supported by the EverSD version of Retroarch from the Stock UI but I had to write the code that allowed this to work per rom type. What (not zipped) rom extensions should I prioritize adding support for first?

*So far I've added:*

NeoGeo Pocket - .ngp / .ngc / .ngpc
PCEngine - .pce
PCEngine CD - .chd
Sega CD - .chd
Playstation - .chd
Arcade (FBNeo) - .zip

I also included the formats supported by the built-in evercade emulators so they run in the EverSD Retroarch as well.
This would include: Atari 2600/7800/Lynx, NES/FDS/SNES, GB/GBC/GBA, SMS/GG/MD, Wonderswan, PSX.

Ideally, I would add everything, but it has proven time consuming for a novice like me to add/test/iterate so I would want to focus on what would actually get used most first (assuming anyone even cares at all, LOL).


----------



## DoctorEvil8 (Jun 30, 2021)

esmith13 said:


> OK...
> 
> So let's say that I found a way to launch any rom supported by the EverSD version of Retroarch from the Stock UI but I had to write the code that allowed this to work per rom type. What (not zipped) rom extensions should I prioritize adding support for first?
> 
> ...



Sega CD is my top!  Would be cool if there were a way to swap discs for the multi disc games too.  In my experience with C64 mini and Genesis Flashback is to share the save files across disc one and disc two.  This only works if CHD is in sub folders but with same file name.


----------



## esmith13 (Jul 1, 2021)

DoctorEvil8 said:


> Sega CD is my top!  Would be cool if there were a way to swap discs for the multi disc games too.  In my experience with C64 mini and Genesis Flashback is to share the save files across disc one and disc two.  This only works if CHD is in sub folders but with same file name.


forgot about multi-disc sega cd. I'll work on getting .m3u supported for that if i can... PSX was easier for multidisc since you can use .pbp instead of .chd to solve multi-disc there.


----------



## esmith13 (Jul 1, 2021)

*Added .m3u support for PSX and SegaCD successfully*, but the armv7-neon-hf build of genesis_plus_gx.so from libretro is a year old and doesn't have .m3u support in it from the newer dated source.
Does anyone know how to build this core from the original source online? I remember a few months ago people used to have to build their own copy for x86 platforms to add the .m3u support, but that is now included in the nightlies for those other platforms.


EDIT: It will still be recommended that all CD games are in .chd format (or .pbp - especially multi-disc games. Having games with .cue files will add duplicate games to the stock menu and having .bin/.cue doubles that since the stock ui assumes .bin files are genesis roms.


----------



## esmith13 (Jul 1, 2021)

Here's some pics of games in the Stock UI. I wrote a few windows batch files to automate taking images from a typical scraper app and converting them for the Evercade UI in bulk (doesn't look ideal but it's a start):  

This a .mp4 (2min @ 28MB) showing me launch Virtua Fighter (32x), Devil's Crush (pce) & Sega Classics 5-in-1 (segacd) from the stock UI into the EverSD full version of retroarch:
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1QwCgZ5wm78HdBGNksRdgk5IB9Sg_UoEm/view?usp=sharing

Constructive criticism and/or suggestions are GREATLY appreciated. I'm by no means a coder or software designer and I figured all of this out with, patience and google...  Mostly google...


----------



## DoctorEvil8 (Jul 2, 2021)

esmith13 said:


> Here's some pics of games in the Stock UI. I wrote a few windows batch files to automate taking images from a typical scraper app and converting them for the Evercade UI in bulk (doesn't look ideal but it's a start):
> 
> This a .mp4 (2min @ 28MB) showing me launch Virtua Fighter (32x), Devil's Crush (pce) & Sega Classics 5-in-1 (segacd) from the stock UI into the EverSD full version of retroarch:
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1QwCgZ5wm78HdBGNksRdgk5IB9Sg_UoEm/view?usp=sharing
> ...




This looks really sharp. How do game saves work?  Also, can you use sub folders for game location?


----------



## esmith13 (Jul 2, 2021)

DoctorEvil8 said:


> This looks really sharp. How do game saves work?  Also, can you use sub folders for game location?


saves and states can be done however you choose to set them in retroarch. My current setup has a "saves", "states", "bios", & "roms" folder on the root of the SD card. The stock "game" folder only has the files needed for the stock menu to function plus artwork and "empty pointer files" that allow the stock menu to list the game roms located in the "roms" folder at root level.
As of the moment, I haven't figured out a way to do subfolders in either "game" or "roms" and the UI itself will never support sub folders or anything similar unless someone writes an entirely new UI application for the evercade. 
As in all versions of retroarch, saves are done automatically as you use a game's built in save feature. States are handled by retroarch hotkeys, which I currently have set to MENU+R to save a state and MENU+L to load a state. MENU+START exits a game back to stock UI and SELECT+START+L+R opens the retroarch quick menu.


----------



## XDel (Jul 6, 2021)

I finally got through this by trying it on a PC with a fresh install of Windows 10. The screwed up part is that I created game images for Retroarch using the tool on the EverSD site. I loaded it up and it has an icon for Retroarch, then one for Castlevania, then one for something I never created, which loads Castlevania 2, then Castlevania 2. When ever I load either Castlevania, the resolution is all screwed up and the controls do not respond. Hurray!!!


----------



## esmith13 (Jul 6, 2021)

XDel said:


> I finally got through this by trying it on a PC with a fresh install of Windows 10. The screwed up part is that I created game images for Retroarch using the tool on the EverSD site. I loaded it up and it has an icon for Retroarch, then one for Castlevania, then one for something I never created, which loads Castlevania 2, then Castlevania 2. When ever I load either Castlevania, the resolution is all screwed up and the controls do not respond. Hurray!!!


That's not the EverSD programmer's fault.
Thru working on my customizations to get games running in the new retroarch to show in the stock user interface I have found that the original evercade programming has hard-coding for .nes files to open in their emulator, but that the code to launch the new retroarch runs also, causing a glitch that gives distorted, green-heavy graphics that have the look of missing scan lines and no working input. I did find a workaround for it as part of how I launch all the other systems from the stock ui.

I hope to open a new thread sometime today with a beta version of my changes. I'll post a link to it in this thread once it's up. The setup will be simple. You just need to follow this thread first to get the EverSD working with the Retroarch files download on either 1.2.0 or 1.3.1 prior to putting my changes on. For Windows users I will also be providing a few batch files to make quick and dirty artwork for the stock ui from your typical box/screenshot/wheel images you may already have for emulationstation or other front ends.

Keep an eye out.


----------



## esmith13 (Jul 6, 2021)

I started a new thread for my Evercade customizations here: EverSD - How to Run More Games from Stock UI

Come give it a try and tell me what you think!


----------



## RetroFailz (Jul 7, 2021)

I started a firmware replacement for Evercade based on a similar system that had source code available.

Currently I have gotten the kernel to work basically the same as the original kernel. I haven't tested any other stuff such as Retroarch.

Code with my patches is on GitHub: https://github.com/RetroFailz/everfw


----------



## joyrider3774 (Jul 9, 2021)

RetroFailz said:


> Currently I have gotten the kernel to work basically the same as the original kernel. I haven't tested any other stuff such as Retroarch.



for OTG / ADB to work do i need a special cable or just the standard cable delivered with the evercade ? I managed to build and flash your firmware yet ADB is not working for me and dr_mode is set to OTG. When i hook up the cable it just seems to be charging the evercade and when i hook it up to a linux machine looking into dmesg does not show a new usb device being connected. I'm not sure whats going here exactly except that i perhaps need some kind of special cable i'm not aware of ?


----------



## joyrider3774 (Jul 9, 2021)

anyone still have the previous OFFICIAL firmwares of the evercade ? i could only find 1.3.0 but i'm interested in the much older ones as well just to play with


----------



## FreePlayFlorida (Jul 9, 2021)

joyrider3774 said:


> anyone still have the previous OFFICIAL firmwares of the evercade ? i could only find 1.3.0 but i'm interested in the much older ones as well just to play with



Ive got 1.2.0 if thats any good?


----------



## joyrider3774 (Jul 9, 2021)

FreePlayFlorida said:


> Ive got 1.2.0 if thats any good?


yes thats fine thanks can you upload and pm the link ?. 

Anyone got an even older one as well ?


----------



## esmith13 (Jul 9, 2021)

joyrider3774 said:


> yes thats fine thanks. Anyone got an older one as well ?



Here is v1.0, v1.1a, v1.2.0, & v1.3.0
This is every release posted on the official site since launch, except 1.3.1 which is currently available and doesn't work with the "old" flash utility included in this download.


----------



## joyrider3774 (Jul 9, 2021)

esmith13 said:


> This is every release posted on the official site since launch, except 1.3.1 which is currently available and doesn't work with the "old" flash utility included in this download.


thank you


----------



## RetroFailz (Jul 9, 2021)

joyrider3774 said:


> I managed to build and flash your firmware yet ADB is not working for me and dr_mode is set to OTG.


For adb mode, you also need to use 1.2.0 firmware or put the adb binary and related things into the rootfs as they removed it in later firmwares. The cable you have should be fine as it already worked for you for flashing.

For host mode, on the other hand, you would need a special cable or an OTG hub and also need to inject power as Evercade doesn't provide it. I enabled game controller support in the kernel and keyboard should also work, etc...


----------



## joyrider3774 (Jul 10, 2021)

RetroFailz said:


> For adb mode, you also need to use 1.2.0 firmware or put the adb binary and related things into the rootfs as they removed it in later firmwares. The cable you have should be fine as it already worked for you for flashing.
> 
> For host mode, on the other hand, you would need a special cable or an OTG hub and also need to inject power as Evercade doesn't provide it. I enabled game controller support in the kernel and keyboard should also work, etc...



yeah i found out about that yesterday when i finally gotten my hands on some older firmwares. Have been trying to get the adbd and related files on latest firmware rootfs, i can place them fine in the rootfs just not been able to make it work, i'm probably missing some other files or settings but have not figured out which. But i'm fine with firmware 1.2 rootfs and i just edited boot partition with the OTG thing to make it work. I finally had adb connection yesterday. Thanks for the info i can finally start messing about


----------



## vonfnas (Jul 26, 2021)

I am completely new to EverSD. I patched the Evercade to use with EverSD with 1.3.1 firmware, but all the buttons are screwed up, and the colors of ever game (I've only tested Genesis games) look weird, like they have a green tint to them. Is there a way to fix this, and how?


----------



## esmith13 (Jul 26, 2021)

vonfnas said:


> I am completely new to EverSD. I patched the Evercade to use with EverSD with 1.3.1 firmware, but all the buttons are screwed up, and the colors of ever game (I've only tested Genesis games) look weird, like they have a green tint to them. Is there a way to fix this, and how?


sounds like you have possibly two issues going on.
1) are you using the "old" v1.2 emulators which are just an emulator folder with 1.so, 2.so, etc OR are you using retroarch?
2) are you trying to run a rom directly in the stock menu interface or just run retroarch itself and then load your rom?
3) control issues make me think you're using retroarch and didn't set your controls to your liking manually. If so, configure them in retroarch OR use the link in my signature and grab my custom retroarch configuration (and optionally my other stuff to run games directly from the stock menu).

If you're trying to use retroarch and the stock menu to directly run a game you would need to use my scripts to make that work (link in my signature), otherwise give a detailed explanation of what you put on your SD card and how exactly you launch a rom from boot-up until the game is playing - step by step. THEN we would have the info to get it working right, most likely on the first try.


----------



## HtheB (Jul 27, 2021)

vonfnas said:


> I am completely new to EverSD. I patched the Evercade to use with EverSD with 1.3.1 firmware, but all the buttons are screwed up, and the colors of ever game (I've only tested Genesis games) look weird, like they have a green tint to them. Is there a way to fix this, and how?


Can you try with an original licensed game cartridge, does it work?

Edit: I remember someone mentioned before that deleting the support legal image file (located in the game directory of the microSD card) solves the problem. Did you try that already?


----------



## vonfnas (Jul 30, 2021)

I posted a thread earlier today about my Evercade having problems registering button presses. It affects both the D-pad and all the other buttons. This seems to be linked to the 1.3.1 EverSD Patch, because as soon as I installed the 1.3.1 firmware again (to remove the EverSD patch), the problem went away...

Where can I find the Evercade 1.2.0 firmware? It seems to have been scrubbed of the internet. I would love to try EverSD under 1.2.0 to see if the problem also occurs there.


----------



## esmith13 (Jul 30, 2021)

vonfnas said:


> I posted a thread earlier today about my Evercade having problems registering button presses. It affects both the D-pad and all the other buttons. This seems to be linked to the 1.3.1 EverSD Patch, because as soon as I installed the 1.3.1 firmware again (to remove the EverSD patch), the problem went away...
> 
> Where can I find the Evercade 1.2.0 firmware? It seems to have been scrubbed of the internet. I would love to try EverSD under 1.2.0 to see if the problem also occurs there.



Just a few posts up:



esmith13 said:


> Here is v1.0, v1.1a, v1.2.0, & v1.3.0
> This is every release posted on the official site since launch, except 1.3.1 which is currently available and doesn't work with the "old" flash utility included in this download.


----------



## vonfnas (Jul 30, 2021)

esmith13 said:


> Just a few posts up:


THANK YOU! THANK YOU! THANK YOU!


----------



## vonfnas (Jul 30, 2021)

esmith13 said:


> Just a few posts up:


Now I only need to figure out how to downgrade it. All I get when I choose upgrade firmware is first "Test Device Start", and then "Test Device Fail" in red letters.
Any tips?


----------



## esmith13 (Jul 30, 2021)

vonfnas said:


> Now I only need to figure out how to downgrade it. All I get when I choose upgrade firmware is first "Test Device Start", and then "Test Device Fail" in red letters.
> Any tips?


You have to fully uninstall the 1.3.1 drivers from device manager before you can use the old style driver installer and software from 1.2.0 and older.  Or if you have another pc you never updated to 1.3 on just use that.


----------



## vonfnas (Jul 30, 2021)

esmith13 said:


> You have to fully uninstall the 1.3.1 drivers from device manager before you can use the old style driver installer and software from 1.2.0 and older.  Or if you have another pc you never updated to 1.3 on just use that.


Yeah, I tried a different PC, and it worked!
I can also confirm that the problem with the Evercade not registering button presses does not occur on 1.2.0


----------



## esmith13 (Jul 30, 2021)

vonfnas said:


> Yeah, I tried a different PC, and it worked!
> I can also confirm that the problem with the Evercade not registering button presses does not occur on 1.2.0


When you ran EverPatcher, was it the 3.0 version or 2.x? I had that issue previously but seemed to be resolved after using the 3.0 version.


----------



## vonfnas (Jul 30, 2021)

esmith13 said:


> When you ran EverPatcher, was it the 3.0 version or 2.x? I had that issue previously but seemed to be resolved after using the 3.0 version.


When I was on 1.3.1 I ran EverPatcher 3.0, and that's when the problem started to occur.

Now that I am back on 1.2.0, do I need to run EverPatcher again to get RetroArch to work, and if so, which version of EverPatcher?
My setup on EverSD from when I was using 1.3.1 does not seem to work with 1.2.0.


----------



## esmith13 (Jul 30, 2021)

vonfnas said:


> When I was on 1.3.1 I ran EverPatcher 3.0, and that's when the problem started to occur.
> 
> Now that I am back on 1.2.0, do I need to run EverPatcher again to get RetroArch to work, and if so, which version of EverPatcher?
> My setup on EverSD from when I was using 1.3.1 does not seem to work with 1.2.0.


Odd, mine definitely had that issue and definitely doesn't now... 
At any rate, you don't need everpatcher for 1.2.0 at all. Does it show your games in the menu with EverSD at all and just not run them or it doesn't detect the EverSD at all?
What happens when you try a retail cart?


----------



## vonfnas (Jul 30, 2021)

esmith13 said:


> Odd, mine definitely had that issue and definitely doesn't now...
> At any rate, you don't need everpatcher for 1.2.0 at all. Does it show your games in the menu with EverSD at all and just not run them or it doesn't detect the EverSD at all?
> What happens when you try a retail cart?


Yeah, all my games and RetroArch on EverSD show up in the main menu, but I can't run anything.
Retail carts work just fine.


----------



## esmith13 (Jul 31, 2021)

vonfnas said:


> Yeah, all my games and RetroArch on EverSD show up in the main menu, but I can't run anything.
> Retail carts work just fine.


Straight up retroarch or direct launching games with my stuff?
If using my stuff does the retroarch direct gui option at least work?


----------



## vonfnas (Jul 31, 2021)

esmith13 said:


> Straight up retroarch or direct launching games with my stuff?
> If using my stuff does the retroarch direct gui option at least work?


I've been using your direct launching games guide (thanks BTW!).
I actually just made a backup of everything of my SD card, just so I can start from scratch again to see if that fixes stuff!


----------



## esmith13 (Jul 31, 2021)

vonfnas said:


> I've been using your direct launching games guide (thanks BTW!).
> I actually just made a backup of everything of my SD card, just so I can start from scratch again to see if that fixes stuff!


Cool. If that doesn't work let me know. I did test it on 1.2.0 extensively so I know it's compatible.


----------



## vonfnas (Jul 31, 2021)

esmith13 said:


> Cool. If that doesn't work let me know. I did test it on 1.2.0 extensively so I know it's compatible.


Same result. Everything is displayed, but nothing happens when I try to run it :/


----------



## esmith13 (Jul 31, 2021)

vonfnas said:


> Same result. Everything is displayed, but nothing happens when I try to run it :/


on the new card/fresh install did you re-add retroarch from the place you got everpatcher from? my downloads don't include retroarch itself...


----------



## esmith13 (Jul 31, 2021)

esmith13 said:


> on the new card/fresh install did you re-add retroarch from the place you got everpatcher from? my downloads don't include retroarch itself...



if you're still having issues, attached is a "test setup" you can put on a formatted FAT32 sd card that is "known working".
Be sure to see the readme file for info on what you have to supply (retroarch, two libretro cores and the links to download them) for it to be functional. It has one public domain NES rom and one public domain MegaDrive rom pre-configured.

EDIT: if you see "INSERT CARTRIDGE" on the evercade when the EverSD is inserted and you know the sd card is setup properly, this means you NEED to insert a retail cart once, remove it, then insert the EverSD again. This has to be done ONLY ONCE after you flash or reflash your firmware before EverSD will work again.


----------



## vonfnas (Jul 31, 2021)

esmith13 said:


> if you're still having issues, attached is a "test setup" you can put on a formatted FAT32 sd card that is "known working".
> Be sure to see the readme file for info on what you have to supply (retroarch, two libretro cores and the links to download them) for it to be functional. It has one public domain NES rom and one public domain MegaDrive rom pre-configured.
> 
> EDIT: if you see "INSERT CARTRIDGE" on the evercade when the EverSD is inserted and you know the sd card is setup properly, this means you NEED to insert a retail cart once, remove it, then insert the EverSD again. This has to be done ONLY ONCE after you flash or reflash your firmware before EverSD will work again.


This did not work either. SD card formatted to FAT32 using FAT32Format, and I followed the readme in your test card build, but still the same.
*I applaud you for your patience.* I will try another SD card tomorrow (it's 2:40 AM in Sweden ATM), just to be sure. The one I have been using is a 256gb one, which is WAAAAAY overkill for the EverSD. I should have a 32gb one around here somewhere.


----------



## esmith13 (Jul 31, 2021)

vonfnas said:


> This did not work either. SD card formatted to FAT32 using FAT32Format, and I followed the readme in your test card build, but still the same.
> *I applaud you for your patience.* I will try another SD card tomorrow (it's 2:40 AM in Sweden ATM), just to be sure. The one I have been using is a 256gb one, which is WAAAAAY overkill for the EverSD. I should have a 32gb one around here somewhere.


Hrm, I used a 256gb card before without issue... have you tried a SD card format tool to make sure there is only one partition aligned correctly on the card? I know evercade won't read it otherwise.
You can also use disk management in windows to delete any/all partitions and recreate a new one, then use fat32formatter again. Also it needs to be MBR partition table, not GPT which some large cards are by default...

Either way, it'll get sorted, I'm sure.


----------



## HtheB (Jul 31, 2021)

@vonfnas You still need to patch if you want to use his launcher or use the full Retroarch
Otherwise, you can just use the default launcher with the default emulators without any problems.

Edit: advice, you should turn on your PM's/DM's here on GBAtemp.


----------



## vonfnas (Jul 31, 2021)

HtheB said:


> @vonfnas You still need to patch if you want to use his launcher or use the full Retroarch
> Otherwise, you can just use the default launcher with the default emulators without any problems.
> 
> Edit: advice, you should turn on your PM's/DM's here on GBAtemp.


I have no idea why PM's were disabled, but that is now fixed!
I sent you a PM


----------



## vonfnas (Jul 31, 2021)

Yeah, so I am confused.

@esmith13, switching to another SD card did not help. Everything is shown in the main menu, but I can't launch anything. I again updated my firmware to 1.3.1, and patched with EverPatcher to check if your test card setup worked, and it did. I could now start retroarch and the games. But the problem with not registering button presses was back.
I downgraded to 1.2.0 again, and again the test card setup stopped working.

@HtheB posted that I need to patch to make RetroArch to work, but I'm not sure if he means on 1.2.0 or not. Either way, EverPatcher 3.0 does not work with 1.2.0.
Does older versions of EverPatcher work with 1.2.0?

*EDIT:* *I WAS WRONG REGARDING EVERPATCHER, CHECK MY NEXT POST!*


----------



## HtheB (Jul 31, 2021)

vonfnas said:


> @HtheB posted that I need to patch to make RetroArch to work, but I'm not sure if he means on 1.2.0 or not. Either way, EverPatcher 3.0 does not work with 1.2.0.
> Does older versions of EverPatcher work with 1.2.0?


Please don't confuse other people, 
EverPatcher 3.0 works fine with every firmware (1.0.0 - 1.3.1)


----------



## vonfnas (Jul 31, 2021)

HtheB said:


> Please don't confuse other people,
> *EverPatcher 3.0 works fine with every firmware (1.0.0 - 1.3.1)*


*This is correct!*
I installed the latest drivers included in the 1.3.1 Firmware upgrader again, and after that I was able to patch 1.2.0 with EverPatcher 3.0!
However, the problem with Evercade not registering button presses is back again, so it's got to be an issue with the patch.


----------



## joyrider3774 (Aug 1, 2021)

Hey anyone figured out in the original menu how you can group a few games all the way on the end ? i tried naming the files "ZZZ..." "zzz..." even "__..." but they keep appearing randomly throughout the list. So anyone knows how the sorting of these games work in the original menu ?


----------



## esmith13 (Aug 1, 2021)

joyrider3774 said:


> Hey anyone figured out in the original menu how you can group a few games all the way on the end ? i tried naming the files "ZZZ..." "zzz..." even "__..." but they keep appearing randomly throughout the list. So anyone knows how the sorting of these games work in the original menu ?


Look for an app called fatsorter or similar. It will sort contents alphabetically by default. If you want to control order file by file, you have to manually copy them one at a time in order. Devices like evercade and PSP don't read file lists in the modern way and actually look at the contents of a folder in the order the data was actually written in to it.


----------



## joyrider3774 (Aug 1, 2021)

so "ls -u" should give same order as in the menu when doing that in a certain folder ? as that's not what i'm seeing

edit hmm ls -u not sure thats correct


----------



## esmith13 (Aug 1, 2021)

joyrider3774 said:


> so "ls -u" should give same order as in the menu when doing that in a certain folder ? as that's not what i'm seeing
> 
> edit hmm ls -u not sure that's correct


no idea what the linux equivalent is or if there even is one. on windows there isn't a way via command or powershell to list files by their physical position on the media. No modern operation system works that way. to be clear, it isn't reading them in date order it's reading them in order they are written raw on the media.


----------



## joyrider3774 (Aug 2, 2021)

if found a way around it, it could not use fatsort, as i had the problem on the evercade itself (and i don't use eversd).
move your files to some /tmp/sort (make sure enough space is ok)
then find files, sort them and copy in them back in alphabetical order. This seems to work for me.

find /tmp/sort/ -print0 | sort -z | xargs -I{} cp {} /sdcard/game/

Thanks again, i have learned something new today  i was not aware of this at all


----------



## esmith13 (Aug 2, 2021)

joyrider3774 said:


> if found a way around it, it could not use fatsort, as i had the problem on the evercade itself (and i don't use eversd).
> move your files to some /tmp/sort (make sure enough space is ok)
> then find files, sort them and copy in them back in alphabetical order. This seems to work for me.
> 
> ...


Glad I could point you in the right direction at least. Yeah, it's an odd one for sure. I only ever saw this type of file loading on the Sony PSP before but I was heavy into modding that back in the day so as soon as my games showed in a funky order I knew right away what it was...


----------



## Valenhir (Aug 3, 2021)

I've seen there's a v3 for the Everpatcher (I used v2 on mine). Does this by any chance remove the eversd loading screen?


----------



## esmith13 (Aug 3, 2021)

Valenhir said:


> I've seen there's a v3 for the Everpatcher (I used v2 on mine). Does this by any chance remove the eversd loading screen?


If you mean the eversd b&w logo or the red video before the game list loads then no, they are still present.


----------



## Valenhir (Aug 4, 2021)

esmith13 said:


> If you mean the eversd b&w logo or the red video before the game list loads then no, they are still present.


Yup, I meant the red video. I hate it and rather go back to the original evercade one.


----------



## esmith13 (Aug 4, 2021)

Valenhir said:


> Yup, I meant the red video. I hate it and rather go back to the original evercade one.


Eh, I think the original is too long... Makes boot up feel S.L.O.W....
Just my opinion, of course...


----------



## joyrider3774 (Aug 5, 2021)

so seems downloading cores from retroarch  website does not always work, had downloaded mame 2003 plus but dpad was not working then, so i compiled it myself and now the dpad does work and i can play mame games. I even hacked together a special cartridge (as i don't use eversd) where i can switch between "gameboy", "mini snes", "mini nes", "mini genesis" and "mame 2003 plus" menu / games. but i can say a lot of games work fine in mame 2003 plus at least the (about 60) games i tried. The only one that was slow was bubble bobble 2 but looking at the raspberry pi / retropie forums (which uses similar cpu) i see it suffers te same fate on those systems.
I can't really share the core file but i can say if you crosscompile it yourself it does work


----------



## ruffnutts (Aug 5, 2021)

HI I'm new here today glad I joined, I bought a Evercade with a dodgy A button that would not register off eBay premium edition for 30 quid super mint, I new it was something silly that's why I bought it, Just wanted to say thanks to you guy's I manage to fix the issue with upgrading and downgrading and erase flash ect... it's now on 1.30 and working again, goner upgrade to 1.31 for now, also I am thinking of getting the EverSD at some point even though it's possible to make your own 

(EDIT) Ok the button stopped working again confused scratches head!


----------



## esmith13 (Aug 6, 2021)

ruffnutts said:


> HI I'm new here today glad I joined, I bought a Evercade with a dodgy A button that would not register off eBay premium edition for 30 quid super mint, I new it was something silly that's why I bought it, Just wanted to say thanks to you guy's I manage to fix the issue with upgrading and downgrading and erase flash ect... it's now on 1.30 and working again, goner upgrade to 1.31 for now, also I am thinking of getting the EverSD at some point even though it's possible to make your own
> 
> (EDIT) Ok the button stopped working again confused scratches head!


FW 1.2.0 is very solid with zero input issues. If you give that one a shot and still have 'A' button issues then it definitely sounds like it's time for a teardown to check the conductive rubber pad under the buttons...


----------



## ruffnutts (Aug 6, 2021)

esmith13 said:


> FW 1.2.0 is very solid with zero input issues. If you give that one a shot and still have 'A' button issues then it definitely sounds like it's time for a teardown to check the conductive rubber pad under the buttons...



Yeah I'm starting to think its the rubber membrane may have moved, also no noise is coming from the X,Y,R1, like the others do, I tried getting into the button test via L1,X,Y and it's not working, the funny thing is the button presses feel ok..... I may go for the teardown, I've watched videos so I know what mistakes not to make lol, thanks for your reply... any progress let you know 

P.S Do you think I could use a different membrane to the one that comes with it, quality don't look great?


----------



## vonfnas (Aug 6, 2021)

Does anyone know if there is a way to sort roms so that they are not displayed in the order they were added to the SD card?


----------



## ruffnutts (Aug 6, 2021)

ruffnutts said:


> Yeah I'm starting to think its the rubber membrane may have moved, also no noise is coming from the X,Y,R1, like the others do, I tried getting into the button test via L1,X,Y and it's not working, the funny thing is the button presses feel ok..... I may go for the teardown, I've watched videos so I know what mistakes not to make lol, thanks for your reply... any progress let you know
> 
> P.S Do you think I could use a different membrane to the one that comes with it, quality don't look great?



EDIT::Seems it's a hardware issue downgraded to 1.2.0 still the same managed to get into button test mode with some force lol and the A,X,Y,R1 don't register, teardown it is lol


----------



## esmith13 (Aug 6, 2021)

ruffnutts said:


> Yeah I'm starting to think its the rubber membrane may have moved, also no noise is coming from the X,Y,R1, like the others do, I tried getting into the button test via L1,X,Y and it's not working, the funny thing is the button presses feel ok..... I may go for the teardown, I've watched videos so I know what mistakes not to make lol, thanks for your reply... any progress let you know
> 
> P.S Do you think I could use a different membrane to the one that comes with it, quality don't look great?


I doubt the membrane rubber is damaged. 
Possibly the pad on the board or the conductive material is damaged or they are just misaligned.

Is it easily possible to change it to something custom? Definitely.
Do I think there is an off-the-shelf perfectly sized replacement? No.

It doesn't seem that the evercade button membrane has the same measurements as any other common/standard button set. That doesn't mean you can't take an xbox or snes membrane and hack it into 4 pieces and make it work.

Here is an image of what you're working with:


Spoiler









[\SPOILER]



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



vonfnas said:


> Does anyone know if there is a way to sort roms so that they are not displayed in the order they were added to the SD card?


If you're OK with alphabetical sorting by rom name, just google "Fat Sorter" along with mac/linux/windows and grab whatever utility you want. Point it to the "game" folder and let'er rip.

If you want them sorted by a different means you have two options:
1) copy your game folder elsewhere and delete it entirely from your SD card. Recreate the folder and copy you files back into it ONE AT A TIME in the order you want them to appear.

2) rename your game files with a renaming tool or manually to have numbers in front of the names like tracks on a music album and then use a fat sorter utility so that "alphabetically" will actually be the custom order you numbered them for. This method requires you rename related files to each game accordingly as well so it's not really easier than option 1.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



ruffnutts said:


> EDIT::Seems it's a hardware issue downgraded to 1.2.0 still the same managed to get into button test mode with some force lol and the A,X,Y,R1 don't register, teardown it is lol


throwing out ideas in case you are new to this - no offense intended if you are an experienced tinkerer...

Disassemble and then boot up evercade into button test mode if you can. Try pressing buttons with just the membrane and your finger. If it still works poorly then grab a paperclip, flat head screwdriver or something else conductive (aluminum foil) and use it to gently push/touch directly on the pcb without the membrane where the buttons would register an input. If that works way better than what you are typically experiencing, then turn the evercade off and try cleaning the dark conductive pads on the button membrane and the copper pads on the PCB with a high percentage rubbing alcohol and a q-tip. After it dries, use the button membrane and your finger to test while still disassembled.


----------



## captain_trips (Aug 8, 2021)

vonfnas said:


> *This is correct!*
> I installed the latest drivers included in the 1.3.1 Firmware upgrader again, and after that I was able to patch 1.2.0 with EverPatcher 3.0!
> However, the problem with Evercade not registering button presses is back again, so it's got to be an issue with the patch.



Hi mate, did you ever get to the bottom of the missed button press issue? I've had exactly the same (also sometimes a button press seems to be being registered as if the button was held in for a few seconds). I only got the EverSD last week and followed the instructions to get me onto  firmware 1.3.1, then used Everpatcher and have used Retroarch to get the games going. It was a doddle to get everything up and running but this issue makes these older games unplayable really (I find them tough enough without button presses going wonky...). It even applies to all my retail carts now, so like you I reckon it must have been introduced to my system by the Everpatcher 3.0.


----------



## ruffnutts (Aug 9, 2021)

Thanks for all your helpful massages guy's, I've not tried to fix it yet, but at some point I will give it a go, going to use a hair dryer to warm up the Glue before taking off the white front cover, it's a shame they never made it easier to open up for repair but it is what it is, I will report back once I start it, I do want to get the EverSD as well 

@Captin_Trips I have not solved it


----------



## Martin_Cardona (Aug 9, 2021)

I bought EverSd cartridge some  wek ago. Till today I am using 1.20 firmware and games runs without problem. I also bought the multiplayer usb hub. Till now I couldn`t use the hub. My questions is to use the multiplayer hub should I install firmware 3.1 and retroarch?
Any help will be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## captain_trips (Aug 10, 2021)

ruffnutts said:


> @Captin_Trips I have not solved it


It's a strange issue as other guys here seem to be playing on 1.3.1 just fine, it seems I'll either need to drop back to 1.2, or just go back to official 1.3.1, put the eversd away and wait it out for another patch...


----------



## ruffnutts (Aug 10, 2021)

captain_trips said:


> It's a strange issue as other guys here seem to be playing on 1.3.1 just fine, it seems I'll either need to drop back to 1.2, or just go back to official 1.3.1, put the eversd away and wait it out for another patch...



This is what I did even though I don't have Eversd yet, but no matter what I do at least 4 buttons don't register  at all, I bought it knowing it had an issue with button A,, I did get it working at one point, but then it stopped again after switching on and off, is there a way to wipe the flash, erase ect.... there is options on the flash tool......

BTW EverSD is sold out I noticed!


----------



## ruffnutts (Aug 10, 2021)

Right I done some downgrading and upgrading again then the x button started working perfect for a bit then stopped, I can't help thinking there is corruption some ware on the system, its there a way to wipe this flash clean, because the buttons feel ok when you press them, I'm trying not to take it apart if I can help it...Hmmm 

EDIT : I just keep repeating the upgrade 1.3.1 and I can get the x button working every time then it stops
Is there a bootloader for this thing? corruption it must be....


----------



## EverSD (Aug 11, 2021)

We are currently looking into the button press problems.

A new batch of EverSD will be available soon



ruffnutts said:


> Right I done some downgrading and upgrading again then the x button started working perfect for a bit then stopped, I can't help thinking there is corruption some ware on the system, its there a way to wipe this flash clean, because the buttons feel ok when you press them, I'm trying not to take it apart if I can help it...Hmmm
> 
> EDIT : I just keep repeating the upgrade 1.3.1 and I can get the x button working every time then it stops
> Is there a bootloader for this thing? corruption it must be....



Do you have this problem with the official firmware?
If so, flash the device back to the latest official firmware and contact your seller for warranty.


----------



## EverSD (Aug 12, 2021)

EverPatcher 3.1 is released, fixes unregistered button presses.


----------



## esmith13 (Aug 12, 2021)

EverSD said:


> EverPatcher 3.1 is released, fixes unregistered button presses.


THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!


----------



## ruffnutts (Aug 12, 2021)

@esmith13 did it fix your problem?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

@EverSD I bought mine with a dodgy A button not registering from eBay, I just been trying to get it working by upgrading and downgrading then the x,y.r1 stopped 2 too, it's really odd when downgrading then upgrading I can get the x button to start working again for a while then stops, there's some sort of corruption some ware

I don't own a EverSD  yet btw I still tried the patcher encase it helped though as I was planning to get one


----------



## captain_trips (Aug 12, 2021)

EverSD said:


> EverPatcher 3.1 is released, fixes unregistered button presses.


Awesome thanks! Seems to be working, at least in official cartridges. I tried using the eversd and I got that weird colouring / button mapping problem, so think I'll just clear the sd card and start again. I know I can at least get Retroarch working with the guide from @esmith13 - thank you for that too btw!


----------



## HtheB (Aug 13, 2021)

captain_trips said:


> Awesome thanks! Seems to be working, at least in official cartridges. I tried using the eversd and I got that weird colouring / button mapping problem, so think I'll just clear the sd card and start again. I know I can at least get Retroarch working with the guide from @esmith13 - thank you for that too btw!


Deleting legal support image file inside the game directory should fix your problem.


----------



## Martin_Cardona (Aug 13, 2021)

HtheB said:


> Deleting legal support image file inside the game directory should fix your problem.


on my evercade deleting the legal support file didn`t solve the poblem.


----------



## HtheB (Aug 13, 2021)

Martin_Cardona said:


> on my evercade deleting the legal support file didn`t solve the poblem.


Have you tried any original cartridge after patching?
After confirming that original cartridges work, EverSD should also start to work


----------



## Martin_Cardona (Aug 13, 2021)

HtheB said:


> Have you tried any original cartridge after patching?
> After confirming that original cartridges work, EverSD should also start to work


Yes i tried. original cartridge works fine but when running eversd cartridge I have weird colours/bad button mapping. Tried retroarch AND works fine.


----------



## HtheB (Aug 13, 2021)

Can you please share a screenshot of the root of your microsd card, and the 'game' directory?

There must be something going wrong....


----------



## Martin_Cardona (Aug 14, 2021)

HtheB said:


> Can you please share a screenshot of the root of your microsd card, and the 'game' directory?
> 
> There must be something going wrong....


 Hi, this are screenshots of the card. Today restarted from scratch but still the same.


----------



## HtheB (Aug 14, 2021)

Martin_Cardona said:


> Hi, this are screenshots of the card. Today restarted from scratch but still the same.


Can you try the following:
Flash official firmware. 
Patch with latest EverPatcher. 
Insert any official game in the system and try it out first 
Then insert EverSD and try one more time. 

It should work


----------



## Martin_Cardona (Aug 15, 2021)

HtheB said:


> Can you try the following:
> Flash official firmware.
> Patch with latest EverPatcher.
> Insert any official game in the system and try it out first
> ...


I tried this morning but for unknown reason the patcher is giving me error. (couldn`t dump rootfs). Till yesterday was working fine. I don`t know why.


----------



## esmith13 (Aug 15, 2021)

ruffnutts said:


> @esmith13 did it fix your problem?



I will be able to run the new patcher on mine and test it out tomorrow. I'll post here then - good or bad.

EDIT: All is well with my evercade after applying the updated patch. All button presses register as expected now.


----------



## Martin_Cardona (Aug 15, 2021)

I want to thank the developer of EverSD for the help I received regarding the problem of weird colors and button mapping. Developer of the cartridge was very helpful and with his help my problems were solved. Thanks


----------



## EverSD (Aug 15, 2021)

Martin_Cardona said:


> I want to thank the developer of EverSD for the help I received regarding the problem of weird colors and button mapping. Developer of the cartridge was very helpful and with his help my problems were solved. Thanks


You're welcome, have fun!


----------



## vonfnas (Aug 15, 2021)

esmith13 said:


> I will be able to run the new patcher on mine and test it out tomorrow. I'll post here then - good or bad.


I can confirm that the new patcher fixed the pressed buttons not being registered problem!

I gotta say, I am happy I were persistently "crying" about this problem. Who knows how long it would've been before for the problem was fixed otherwise.


----------



## ruffnutts (Aug 16, 2021)

Is there a way to adb into the system and modify the system files like there must be a controls file in there some ware?


----------



## esmith13 (Aug 16, 2021)

ruffnutts said:


> Is there a way to adb into the system and modify the system files like there must be a controls file in there some ware?


not that this actually answers your question but in case you were unaware, evercade's controls are a "keyboard", so it's possible everything in the OS (like the stock UI) may have hard coded inputs - like an application that accepts CTRL-P as a shortcut to print a file, for example...


----------



## ruffnutts (Aug 16, 2021)

esmith13 said:


> not that this actually answers your question but in case you were unaware, evercade's controls are a "keyboard", so it's possible everything in the OS (like the stock UI) may have hard coded inputs - like an application that accepts CTRL-P as a shortcut to print a file, for example...



I'm convinced it's corrupt, the hardware seems fine when you press the buttons, I need to decide weather to take it apart or not, really don't want to to be honest lol


----------



## esmith13 (Aug 16, 2021)

ruffnutts said:


> I'm convinced it's corrupt, the hardware seems fine when you press the buttons, I need to decide weather to take it apart or not, really don't want to to be honest lol


Do you have a Micro USB OTG adapter that also allows charging/power? If you do, you can hook up a standard USB keyboard directly to evercade and test all inputs. If it was software corruption, I would think the keyboard inputs that correspond to the evercade's built in controls (again, also a keyboard) would respond exactly like you are experiencing. If the external keyboard works when the device's own buttons don't - then it would be hardware, no?


----------



## ruffnutts (Aug 16, 2021)

esmith13 said:


> Do you have a Micro USB OTG adapter that also allows charging/power? If you do, you can hook up a standard USB keyboard directly to evercade and test all inputs. If it was software corruption, I would think the keyboard inputs that correspond to the evercade's built in controls (again, also a keyboard) would respond exactly like you are experiencing. If the external keyboard works when the device's own buttons don't - then it would be hardware, no?



Ok I will give it a go, what firmware version to use any?


----------



## esmith13 (Aug 16, 2021)

ruffnutts said:


> Ok I will give it a go, what firmware version to use any?


Now that inputs are fixed - I can't see why anyone would bother with anything older than 1.3.1 w/ EverPatcher 3.1

I *think* it would work on 1.2.0 with the current EverPatcher, but I personally only tested it with 1.3.1.


----------



## ruffnutts (Aug 16, 2021)

I tried it but it never powered the Keyboard


----------



## esmith13 (Aug 16, 2021)

ruffnutts said:


> I tried it but it never powered the Keyboard


you need an OTG adapter that ALSO allows you to plug in whatever you charge the Evercade with at the same time. Evercade will not supply power to USB devices for you.


----------



## ruffnutts (Aug 16, 2021)

Ok I see if I can sort something thanks


----------



## joyrider3774 (Aug 19, 2021)

redacted --


----------



## ruffnutts (Sep 6, 2021)

esmith13 said:


> you need an OTG adapter that ALSO allows you to plug in whatever you charge the Evercade with at the same time. Evercade will not supply power to USB devices for you.


So I got the cable you was talking about but the Keyboard still never came on strange


----------



## esmith13 (Sep 6, 2021)

ruffnutts said:


> So I got the cable you was talking about but the Keyboard still never came on strange


Have you run a recent version of EverPatcher? I think it adds OTG support.


----------



## ruffnutts (Sep 6, 2021)

esmith13 said:


> Have you run a recent version of EverPatcher? I think it adds OTG support.


Nope but I will give it a go thanks


----------



## Martin_Cardona (Sep 8, 2021)

I`ve tried a keyboard but it doesn`t work


----------



## esmith13 (Sep 8, 2021)

can't understand what's so different about my setup then. I used an external keyboard to control the stock UI when I recorded my most recent demo video of my launcher script so my hand wasn't in front of the camera... 

Are you guys supplying both power and an input device thru OTG? Evercade can't/won't power your external input device...


----------



## MarkEagle131 (Sep 19, 2021)

Guys - I'd appreciate any help with this. I've got Ever SD and am currently on version 1.2.0 firmware. Thanks to some great help from EverSD, I've got the confirmed correct drivers.
Problem is - on a number of different Windows machines (7,8,10) I get the same problem. Windows says the device is working correctly _and confirms the Rockchip driver is being used_. But neither the EverSD patcher nor the Evercade update to 1.3.1 can see the device when it is plugged in.
(At all times, i can see the device in Windows Device manager fine). 
For the EverSD patcher - it simply says 'Could not dump rootFS' Is your evercade connected in FLASH mode - but it must be surely, or it wouldn't appear in Windows as a device ?? 
Have tried different computers, OS's, and USB cables (including of course the original one I got with my Evercade).
Am I missing something obvious here ?
Mark
To recap: I jjust want to get Retrocade working really, Im not that fussed about  upgrading to 1.3.1


----------



## esmith13 (Sep 19, 2021)

MarkEagle131 said:


> Guys - I'd appreciate any help with this. I've got Ever SD and am currently on version 1.2.0 firmware. Thanks to some great help from EverSD, I've got the confirmed correct drivers.
> Problem is - on a number of different Windows machines (7,8,10) I get the same problem. Windows says the device is working correctly _and confirms the Rockchip driver is being used_. But neither the EverSD patcher nor the Evercade update to 1.3.1 can see the device when it is plugged in.
> (At all times, i can see the device in Windows Device manager fine).
> For the EverSD patcher - it simply says 'Could not dump rootFS' Is your evercade connected in FLASH mode - but it must be surely, or it wouldn't appear in Windows as a device ??
> ...


My first question would be - is it, in fact, in flash mode?
It shows as a RK device in windows even if it's not in flash mode...
If I remember correctly when IN flash mode, device manager shows it as a "USB download gadget"

Proper procedure is: 
evercade is OFF with no cart inserted
Plug usb cable into evercade and pc
HOLD the menu button on evercade, power on the console (while still holding menu for an few seconds)
After a few seconds let go of menu.
Evercade should be powered on but the screen still remains completely black - this is how you know you're in flash mode.


----------



## MarkEagle131 (Sep 19, 2021)

Hi esmith, appreciate the response. I should have said that in my first email.

Definitely the device is in flash mode - I can see it as 'USB download gadget' 

Also there is no 'Evercade' bootup and the screen is black
And the LED light remains red and not green.
thanks
Mark


----------



## esmith13 (Sep 19, 2021)

Assuming you're trying to use the newest everpatcher and 1.3.1, you need to do the official 1.3.1 update first, which involves Uninstaller the windows drivers for 1.2.0 and loading the new official windows drivers for 1.3.1.

The process to do this is to run the 1.2.0 driver installer and remove instead of install, and the do the 1.3.1 official install procedure. After you're on 1.3.1 official, then use everpatcher.


----------



## MarkEagle131 (Sep 19, 2021)

getting closer but no luck (see boot.jpeg).
But its odd - there's definitely some connectivity between the Evercade and the PC.... (see other image)


----------



## esmith13 (Sep 19, 2021)

MarkEagle131 said:


> getting closer but...


That's the old 1.2.0 software.
Are you trying to use eversd on 1.2.0 or on 1.3.1 which is the current fw? 1.3.1 requires different drivers and a different app


----------



## MarkEagle131 (Sep 19, 2021)

Im currently on 1.2.0. (this is what it says under 'MAIN MENU' on the console.
Don't really care which firmware I'm on - I'd just like to get RetroArch running.


----------



## esmith13 (Sep 19, 2021)

MarkEagle131 said:


> Im currently on 1.2.0. (this is what it says under 'MAIN MENU' on the console.
> Don't really care which firmware I'm on - I'd just like to get RetroArch running.


Ok. You need different software then. That's the issue.
Go to official FW downloads and grab 1.3.1 if you haven't already.
Follow ALL of their instructions to both remove old drivers and update to 1.3.1.
After you are on official 1.3.1, you run the latest everpatcher with your device in flash mode.
After patching you need to test a retail cart, and then use eversd.


----------



## MarkEagle131 (Sep 19, 2021)

Appreciated. I uninstalled the driver (as per instructions). downloaded 1.3.1 and there was a pause while it got the drivers (new). All was looking good. Windows picked it up as a USB download gadget (as you said). But while Windows can see it, the firmware update cannot (see pic). On the right - windows can see the Evercade plugged in, on the left the firmware program doesn't...
If windows can see it as usb download gadget thjen its in flash mode right ? But why is the update program stuck at 'Please connect your evercade'
p.s. original USB cable which came with Evercade is being used.
M


----------



## esmith13 (Sep 19, 2021)

Try a better quality usb cable. Keep the flash tool open and on that screen while you hook up the evercade.


----------



## MarkEagle131 (Sep 19, 2021)

no joy - thanks for your help in any case.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Can I only upgrade the firmware via the official evercade program ? I've got the 1.3.1 firmware right - am I able to use another utility to update the firmware ??


----------



## esmith13 (Sep 19, 2021)

Um, wow. If that's happening on multiple PCs with multiple usb cables plugged directly in to a main pc usb port (not a hub or front panel on a desktop) then I would guess the evercade's usb port is damaged... might be time for surgery.


----------



## MarkEagle131 (Sep 22, 2021)

Just as an update - after some fantastic support from EverSD I managed to get 1.3.1 on my device after 2 weeks of trying (I think something was wrong with my flash image).
But just to highlight that the level of support was superb. The guy knew what he was doing and it was really complex.
So thank you and in particular EverSD. Really went beyond to get this working.
Mark


----------



## billjings (Nov 4, 2021)

Hi there. After a failed attempt to get RetroArch working with the patched 1.3.1 firmware, I'm experiencing issues that sound exactly like the issues Martin_Cardona ran into: incorrect colors and button mapping.

Unfortunately, the solution doesn't appear to be shared publicly. Can anyone help?


----------



## ruffnutts (Nov 4, 2021)

esmith13 said:


> Have you run a recent version of EverPatcher? I think it adds OTG support.


Finally got this to work with OTG and the new Patcher 3.1 and the keyboard works fine, the buttons on the console did work momentarily after to patching, but now the buttons stopped working again after switching off the console and back on again...... strange A,X,Y,R1


----------



## neverreadymike (Nov 21, 2021)

Hi 

Running latest eversd been happily running games on retro arch hand held but fancied trying it on full screen. Sadly I can't get this to work. I get the retro arch first screen but never get to actually loading content or cores. Agree thinking this was a bit weird I went back to see if some of my other games work on big screen. Now they don't work either :-\ any help would be appreciated.

Thanks 
Mike


----------



## ruffnutts (Nov 24, 2021)

neverreadymike said:


> Hi
> 
> Running latest eversd been happily running games on retro arch hand held but fancied trying it on full screen. Sadly I can't get this to work. I get the retro arch first screen but never get to actually loading content or cores. Agree thinking this was a bit weird I went back to see if some of my other games work on big screen. Now they don't work either :-\ any help would be appreciated.
> 
> ...


Wonder if you delete the config file in Retroarch might reset it... I'm no expert though


----------



## esmith13 (Nov 24, 2021)

To my knowledge the current version of Retroarch for EverSD does NOT work via HDMI out at all.
That said - I'm no expert either...


----------



## ruffnutts (Dec 2, 2021)

Get on this LTD Edition

https://funstock.co.uk/products/funstock-exclusive-evercade-purple-handheld



Noice


----------



## esmith13 (Dec 2, 2021)

already have mine in hand


----------



## ruffnutts (Dec 3, 2021)

esmith13 said:


> already have mine in hand


Thought you might have one lol, not sure I can justify the money, if I never had one I would though


----------



## esmith13 (Dec 3, 2021)

ruffnutts said:


> Thought you might have one lol, not sure I can justify the money, if I never had one I would though


Purple is my favorite color. That was enough rationale for me!


----------



## esmith13 (Dec 7, 2021)

W00t! Just got my VS as well now! Just gonna (im)patiently wait for EverSD support for that now!


----------



## ruffnutts (Dec 8, 2021)

esmith13 said:


> W00t! Just got my VS as well now! Just gonna (im)patiently wait for EverSD support for that now!


Nice one, yeah that would be cool


----------



## esmith13 (Dec 8, 2021)

Just gonna leave this riiiiight here... 


Spoiler: Shhhhhhhhhhhh! It's a SECRET!


----------



## ruffnutts (Dec 8, 2021)

esmith13 said:


> Just gonna leave this riiiiight here...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Shhhhhhhhhhhh! It's a SECRET!
> ...


hahaha cool


----------



## esmith13 (Dec 10, 2021)

"Unlocked" Namco Collection 1&2 Retail Carts on VS


----------



## esmith13 (Dec 28, 2021)

New scripts for EverPatcher 4.x on Evercade FW 2.x are here!
https://gbatemp.net/threads/eversd-rom-artwork-scripts-for-fw-2-x-stock-ui.605202/


----------



## esmith13 (Feb 4, 2022)

It's time, people!!!


----------



## EverSD (Feb 5, 2022)

esmith13 said:


> It's time, people!!!



Stay tuned for more exiting news in the upcoming days!


----------

